# Kelly and Kerr Springfield MO Bottle



## bc08 (Jan 20, 2011)

I picked up two of these Kelly and Kerr Bottles at an auction recently but have not been able to find much information. I have found that Kelly and Kerr owned a tavern/saloon in Springfield Missouri that closed in 1920. Has anyone  seen one of these bottles before or have any more information or idea on value?

 Links to Pictures are below:

http://i466.photobucket.com/albums/rr29/beckwd/DSCN7658.jpg
 http://i466.photobucket.com/albums/rr29/beckwd/DSCN7659.jpg
 http://i466.photobucket.com/albums/rr29/beckwd/DSCN7660.jpg
 http://i466.photobucket.com/albums/rr29/beckwd/DSCN7661.jpg
 http://i466.photobucket.com/albums/rr29/beckwd/DSCN7662.jpg


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 21, 2011)

There's some info for you. HERE
 A lot of places closed then do to prohibition.


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 21, 2011)

All the ones I have seen before were ABM, or machine-made, just as yours is. They are attractive bottles but I don't think they are rare or super-desirable aside from the Buffalo Bill and Wild Bill Hickok connection. If memory serves they sell in the 10-20 dollar range.



> [font="times new roman, times, serif"]An article in the _Springfield          Missouri Republican_ in January 28, 1920 talks about the Cody-Hickok          connection in an article lamenting the closing the K& K Emporium where          both men apparently drank. The article says: [/font]           [blockquote]              [font="times new roman, times, serif"]"Buffalo Bill and Wild Bill        Hickok were perhaps two of the most historic characters who ever visited        the local saloon. Colonel Cody was a lifelong friend of [J.M.] Kirby's.        having been closely associated with him during the Civil War. Several years        later after Mr. Kirby's death Buffalo Bill, who was then in show business,        walked into the saloon, then owned by Kelley and Kerr, and asked for Mr.        Kirby. When informed of his friend's death the old plainsman showed signs        of extreme grief and for more than an hour he related to Mr. Kerr early        day experiences in which the scout and Kirby had been associated. A few        weeks later, Mr. Kerr received two enlarged pictures, one of Colonel Cody        and the other of Wild Bill Hickok. The pictures were hung on the wall of        the saloon and were the subject of much comment from persons who visited        the place."[/font]               [font="times new roman, times, serif"] "Several times during the last        years of his public career Colonel Cody visited Springfield and each time        he called at the K&K pausing long enough to stand before the picture of        Wild Bill and drink a toast to that daring plainsman with whom he was closely        associated during his western campaigns." [/font]    [/blockquote]


----------

